# Water movement with Gouramis



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

How critical is it to have slow to no water movement with Gouramis? The tank they are in right now is 4ft, it has a small powerhead at one end (next to the filter outflow) and a bubblestone on the other end (next to the filter intake). They all try to squeeze themselves behind the powerhead as if they are trying to get away from the flow. I shut it off yesterday to see if that would encourage them to venture out but they haven't moved.

The only coverage in the tank right now is a tall onion plant so I am considering that it is the lack of coverage.

Any thoughts or suggestions??


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I never noticed my gouramis minded the water flow. Maybe they just need some more coverage?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Likewise ...I had them in the 180 with 2 power heads 2 filters and a couple korolas...no issues. Mybe they are still a little shy as there in a new home ...are they the ones


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

i have 3 in a 33g with 2 HOB's and a powerhead with no issues. They do like cover though...


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Are they new to the tank? It might just be shyness due to the move, they should come around, mine have no problem with current.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to go with lack of cover  lol

Bill- they are indeed yours  I was thinking back to your tank and remembered you had two power heads but I wasn't sure if it had something to do with your tank being so much larger.

It could be that f***ing big pleco being a bit threatening, lol  I'm not sure how happy I would be crammed into a tank with that!!


Oh, and Bill, I don't know if you read my other post but those catfish will not leave Max alone! I'm starting to think they think they are the same type of fish and are trying to school with him. They rub up against him and follow him around the tank, lol.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I think max is going to look fwd to getting his "space" back or his own tank LOL.

How is he handling the catfish? He always had a place to hide when I had him in the big tank.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> I think max is going to look fwd to getting his "space" back or his own tank LOL.
> 
> How is he handling the catfish? He always had a place to hide when I had him in the big tank.


Hahaha, he's adjusting

I am going to ask the landlord if we can move the tank in on the 1st so that the fish don't have to stay in the 55G for much longer. If we decide to go ahead with making Max in his own tank we will get that started as well. Do you think he would be okay with that? I was thinking of keeping the danios in that tank with him. I've never tried keeping a fish alone before and it seems a bit, well, lonely, lol.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

So which tank do you plan on keeping him in, if he is by himself? 

He was in the 125 by himself for 2 months before you picked up the tank and he did OK,he just didn't have the hiding spots that he had had, b/c I had taken everything out by then and sold it. If he had hiding spots I think he would be OK, and by putting fish in there, what ever kind you choose, he would love that!!! He doesn't mind the fish at all.

Hopefully the landlord will let you move the tank, it will make it easier for everyone!


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

If we did it we would keep the 55G and put that in our bedroom. I just thought it would be neat to set up a Max specific S.American tank. On the other hand I like showing him to people which is easier to do with a tank in the living room


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Cant wait to see it all set up!!!


----------

